# caribou mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a caribou that i just finished up.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice reindeer.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Great looking 'bou....woodland?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks guys.......and yes woodland.


----------

